# new at this where does the power steering fluid go on a 1993 nissan altima



## jamoasmith29 (Oct 18, 2005)

I just got a 1993 nissan altima it has been great until know. My steering wheel won't turn and I think it is the power steering fluid level is very low.
One problem is that I don't know where to put the power steering fluid at. I have a dip stick with a yellow color top and another cap on the passenger side with a black top that looks like power steering fluid and it is just about bone dry of the fluid. So if you can help me anybody where do I put the power steering fluid at. Somebody also told me that my belt needs to be change because it is making a screachild like sound. I think it is called the steering belt.

Thanx for your prompt reply.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

jamoasmith29 said:


> I just got a 1993 nissan altima it has been great until know. My steering wheel won't turn and I think it is the power steering fluid level is very low.
> One problem is that I don't know where to put the power steering fluid at. I have a dip stick with a yellow color top and another cap on the passenger side with a black top that looks like power steering fluid and it is just about bone dry of the fluid. So if you can help me anybody where do I put the power steering fluid at. Somebody also told me that my belt needs to be change because it is making a screachild like sound. I think it is called the steering belt.
> 
> Thanx for your prompt reply.


Its on the passanger's side, the one that's bone dry. If you have a lot of miles on the car then replace the belt or if it looks worn out. If not then it need to be adjust.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

*The owners manual shows how to check the level and refill. It is a regular maintenance item.*










Get the auto parts store clerk to get you the right one. Better yet, you should take the car to Jiffy Lube. They still are cheap when it comes to doing the fluids.


----------

